# Adding window controls to your key!?!



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

just found this video showing the mod in use. seems sketch haha

edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxsSOv2MDJM


----------



## BR36TT (May 23, 2013)

Ha! Definitely an awesome module to have but two things I am uncertain of. One, would it not screw up the computer? Two, its awfully cheap to buy?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I have one of these modules in my '11 Cruze, been using it for almost a year now and it works great. It doesn't screw with the computer and what not. Its a cool cheap mod.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I have one of these modules in my '11 Cruze, been using it for almost a year now and it works great. It doesn't screw with the computer and what not. Its a cool cheap mod.


+1
Best 35 bucks I ever spent way over a year ago-still love it..


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Terry (tecollins1) has one. He used it on my car at the lordstown meet because my windows were down, my front door panels were off due to my new speaker installation and we had to call it a night near midnight. The only way we could roll up the windows was with the module. Pretty handy!


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I have one also in my Cruze... $15 from ebay... (hong kong of course) but works like a charm... Real handy for those hot summer days, roll the windows down from my office just before it's quitting time, and all that hot is gone... I just wish that it did the sunroof too... But no big deal...


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

ok, cool. looks like it might be worth buying. thought I would at least share this neat feature!


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I have this module also.. Love it!! Worth buying! and Cheap


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The amazon listing is for $17.00 free shipping


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought it for $13.. if your interested ill give u the link


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there another option that does not involve so much honking?


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

bduffey723 said:


> Is there another option that does not involve so much honking?


The horn only sounds when you leave a door open and try to lock the car doesnt it? Other than that i don't think it makes any noise. Either way i'm getting one, mate a work has a BMW and always rolls down the windows with the key when where getting ready to leave and i've always envied it.

Wait till he sees me do it too, i'll just act like it was there the whole time.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fun_Bucket said:


> The horn only sounds when you leave a door open and try to lock the car doesnt it? Other than that i don't think it makes any noise. Either way i'm getting one, mate a work has a BMW and always rolls down the windows with the key when where getting ready to leave and i've always envied it.
> 
> Wait till he sees me do it too, i'll just act like it was there the whole time.


I think it said it honks if it has felt any vibration too. I have container forks, trains, tractors and trailers, and an abundance of other noise that I'm sure would make it honk from vibration. If I forget to close my door now when I go to lock it it does not honk, notifying to me that a door is open. I feel this way is better than honking multiple times and everyone looking at you with that look. I love the main feature with it being able to roll the windows up and down but they went to overkill with it for me.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

here is my car






press unlock then lock - windows roll down

If you leave your windows rolled down after getting out of your car all you do is press lock and the windows roll up automatically. I never roll up my windows before i get out now


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What is the link for it for just $13? Is it free shipping?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I can haz link? $13 is pretty great. Do they ship to CAN? Seem like it's easier to get shipped to Bangalore sometimes....


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Car Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

The one I have has a stop feature. When the windows are going up or down press the other button and the window will stop right at that position.

EDIT: My horn doesn't honk either.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

i paid like $2 more and received it in like a week


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea I love mine and it only honks when I plug it back in if for some reason I have taken it out. I also never roll up my windows when I get out lol just hit the button and heads turn. Had for a year and should come standard. No problems at all even ben to the dealer and no prob at all. You will really notice when you get in a car that does not have it. also works perfect with the passive keyless entry system. Just for info purposes I have an LTZ with all options and yes navigation and it works like it was a GM part made for it.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Just purchased mine! Finally a cheap mod! I have to start slowing down...


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Got mine off eBay just waiting for it to be shipped


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought mine on amazon and it should be here soon can't wait if i don't like it ill put it up for sale. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

So you just plug it in? NO PROBLEMS?  pretty cool. I might have to order this!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Just ordered mine, seems like a cool little mod and it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> So you just plug it in? NO PROBLEMS?  pretty cool. I might have to order this!


Been using mine for about a year, no problems. Didn't get any easier than this, just plug in and follow the roll down combination.

You guys should post up your combination, I want to get a different one. Mine is;
Roll down: unlock, lock, unlock
Roll up: lock

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

THERE ARE DIFFERENT COMBINATIONS?  The one off ebay should be fine right? 

Car Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I've seen a video of 3 unlocks for roll down. Think others on here had different as well.

I'd like a combination for roll up so I could leave my windows cracked. And I sometimes miss the combo for my roll down.

I got mine off Ebay but it all depends on the vendor, but you should be fine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Terry (tecollins1) has one. He used it on my car at the lordstown meet because my windows were down, my front door panels were off due to my new speaker installation and we had to call it a night near midnight. The only way we could roll up the windows was with the module. Pretty handy!


So it worked on your 2013?....Im only seeing that it goes up to the 2012 Models. If it works on the 13's it will deff be in my mailbox real soon


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Push unlock 3 sec= down
Lock = up
Any other button then original button and windows will stop at that location.

BUT after 5 minutes will go up if left down. Kinda like this and kinda don't like this feature.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

How does this shut off when the window is at the stop limit ? Does it hold the power on longer than needed like if you hold the manual button too long after the window stops ?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't found one person on ebay that will give me confirmation that this will work on my 2013... Anyone have any link to one that would for sure work for the 2013?


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> I haven't found one person on ebay that will give me confirmation that this will work on my 2013... Anyone have any link to one that would for sure work for the 2013?


I have a 2013 and i'll be getting it. Why wouldn't it work?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I have a 2013 and i'll be getting it. Why wouldn't it work?


Well they are different year models I do not know if anything was changed program wise the way things work from 2012 to 2013. So I asked ebay sellers and they just say they don't know it hasn't been tested. So I am looking for someone who has tested/used on a 2013 and where I can get it.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll stop at a dealer today and see if they will let me plug it in. 

That's if it quits raining.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Im just gonna order it and try it out.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Im just gonna order it and try it out.


Ya I guess I am too.


----------



## BR36TT (May 23, 2013)

All positive comments about that cheap module and I just ordered it off of eBay. Am pumped to get it and maybe pull a prank on my friends thinking its a ghost operating the vehicle. Lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Was reading this and searched Ebay. Found one for the 2013 model. Here is the link
Fit Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2013 Malibu Car Auto Window Closer Remote Pause Control | eBay


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

intresting


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mini OBD Car Auto Window Closer for Cruze Buick Cadillac SRX Lacrosse Remote US | eBay that is the one I ordered for my '13 I get it Monday and once installed I will post whether it worked or not.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can confirm this module worked with my 2013 LT 1.4, Mini OBD Car Auto Window Closer for Cruze Buick Cadillac SRX Lacrosse Remote US | eBay It is awesome!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys just got mine in the mail so im going to put it in and shot s video so you guys can see it work on my 13 and if it doesn't ill throw it up for sale haha. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

i have one on my ECO, love it! But i will say this, dont try pressing 3 or 4 times, it will just make your horn honk a few times on window up, just hold the button for 3 seconds for up and 3 seconds for down. works every time!


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Some sites state they do not work with Holden Cruze. Has anyone tried one in Australia?


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Guys... i got a 2013 ECO, have been using this module for past 3 days and as everyone says it works GREAT.

TO ROLL UP -> Press LOCK once -> ROLLS UP any open windows.

TO ROLL DOWN -> Press UNLOCK for 3 seconds -> ROLLS DOWN all windows.

TO ROLL DOWN JUST A LITTLE BIT -> Press UNLOCK for 3 seconds -> When Windows are rolling down PRESS UNLOCK again to STOP anywhere you want.

I just Press UNLOCK for 3 seconds then PRESS UNLOCK again to open windows just enough for hot air to escape.

Got it from Amazon link from OP... Shipped to my home in 5 business days from China.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

> TO ROLL UP -> Press LOCK once -> ROLLS UP any open windows.
> 
> TO ROLL DOWN -> Press UNLOCK for 3 seconds -> ROLLS DOWN all windows.
> 
> TO ROLL DOWN JUST A LITTLE BIT -> Press UNLOCK for 3 seconds -> When Windows are rolling down PRESS UNLOCK again to STOP anywhere you want.


Good to know! Anyone know if this works with onstars remote link app?


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Could anyone post a pic of how to add the remote controller to the key fob? Thanks


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

CruzeEco96 said:


> Could anyone post a pic of how to add the remote controller to the key fob? Thanks



You don't do anything to your fob, you plug it into your error scan tool plug in your car below your steering wheel. Then you use your factory key fob to roll up and down the windows using the lock and unlock buttons already on your fob remote.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

I just bought mine. I hope my electrical system doesn't start to go haywire!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys having an issue why won't my windows roll up after I roll them down with the remote? 

Edit: it's doing it even if I just turned off. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow. Didn't think this thread would take off. Hope everyone is having fun with this quick plug and play mod! 

I feel as of I would not use it that much. So I prob won't buy. But I knew some others would like it!

Keep Cruzen!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I posted the amazon link. About a month ago and it got a lot of attention... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

There is the video I made of it working on my '13 model. Watch in HD for better quality.

Here is the module I ordered, Mini OBD Car Auto Window Closer for Cruze Buick Cadillac SRX Lacrosse Remote US | eBay


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone checked to make sure another remote won't open your windows on your car,like another persons remote if they happen to be walking and pushing the button in a parking lot ?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

montess1 said:


> Has anyone checked to make sure another remote won't open your windows on your car,like another persons remote if they happen to be walking and pushing the button in a parking lot ?


Mine open after holding unlock for 3+ seconds, that's what I like about it though....


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Mine open after holding unlock for 3+ seconds, that's what I like about it though....


What I was asking is can any remote from one car open someone else's windows ? How does the window module know where the remote signal is coming from ? It just plugs in and operates with out any matching up. If your buddy has a module in his car will your remote open his windows ? Just asking from a security concern.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Works perfectly in our '13. Rolls them up every time you lock with the fob and rolls them down if you hold unlock.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

montess1 said:


> What I was asking is can any remote from one car open someone else's windows ? How does the window module know where the remote signal is coming from ? It just plugs in and operates with out any matching up. If your buddy has a module in his car will your remote open his windows ? Just asking from a security concern.


It's through the ECM on the Cruze so it doesn't trigger it till the locks get signal from your key, not just getting the signal from the key to the module, that would be pretty dumb lol, but I havnt tried that yet but I would imagine it wouldn't take the signal from your key, mine also works by holding open to roll down and you have to hold lock to roll up you can press as many times as you want and nothing, button has to be held for 4 seconds in lock or unlock to work


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

BR36TT said:


> All positive comments about that cheap module and I just ordered it off of eBay. Am pumped to get it and maybe pull a prank on my friends thinking its a ghost operating the vehicle. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is hilarious. I crack up when people get excited like this is something new. I had window up and down, remote start (manual transmission) sunroof open and close and trunk release on my 1994 Honda Civic EX Coupe, and this was in 1995. 

I ordered the one that allows you to stop the windows during roll down. I wont be as excited to get this canbus, but It would be nice to have the windows roll up when I lock the doors, without getting a $700 alarm installed. Now to get remote start using a factory OEM Keyfob in my Eco 6MT, Ive seen it done in here, so I know you can do it. I need to call around and see who can do this for me.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone confirm any of these work with a Holden Cruze MY13? Some specifically state they won't work with Holden's.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I Crack up when people drive Hondas.... It's 2013 the electronics are more advanced then 95 lmfao, I think they are excited because its 12 bucks for a pretty useful tweak, no need to make fun of people for enjoying there car.., Hondas Haha


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, it was getting 40mpg back then. It was fully loaded power everything and a sunroof for $12,800. Not making fun per se, just thought it was funny. 

And everyone had one, and the people that didn't have one around where I lived, wanted one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Hey, it was getting 40mpg back then. It was fully loaded power everything and a sunroof for $12,800. Not making fun per se, just thought it was funny.
> 
> And everyone had one, and the people that didn't have one around where I lived, wanted one.
> 
> ...


I'm just busting your balls lol


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I'm just busting your balls lol


My balls start to stink after a couple of days when I don't wash them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I ended up buying a windows remote from eBay to try and it worked a treat in my MY14 Holden Cruze SRI!

CAR Auto Window OBD Closer Door Open Alert FOR Chevrolet Cruze Cadillac ECT NEW | eBay


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Ordered the cheapest one I could on Ebay, for $12 I'll give it a try.


----------



## RangerDave (Jan 27, 2014)

I am picking up my new 2014 Cruze Eco on Tuesday/Wednesday and id like to purchase this. The description for it says 2011-2012 so i just want to verify that it will work in my 2014 (seems like it should) and that the years is just from an older description for the device


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

This seems like it would be nice to have...but i always have an OBD2 dongle hooked up for my Torque app :/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Got mine about a month ago, no instructions but I figured it out.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone use this on a 2014??

Should work, but want to know.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I ordered this one.....

Car Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay

Ordered on Feb 4th and it arrived today, Feb 19th. Push and hold UNLOCK for 3 seconds and down they go. Push and hold LOCK for 3 seconds and right back up. While the windows are moving pressing the opposite function makes the stop part way. A single press of either button and the locks function normally. For a huge >$15 cdn shipped to my door. It was the best 'mod" for cost since I did the resonator bypass. Very nice little trick GM should have done anyways.

Adam


----------



## tomlovesbacon (Jun 2, 2017)

Any idea if this would work on a 2017? I'm surprised it's not an option from the factory.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It depends how lucky you are. I tried 3 of these over the last 2 years and all of them had issues. Sometimes they locked the windows, sometimes they worked just partially, etc. It looks like we have happy users here so I'd ask for the specific model they use. I personally gave up!


----------

